# The people who want to return to the UK cant and those who dont want to have too!!!



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I feel really sorry for Jo as she doesn't want to return to the UK. I really want to return to the UK as I miss my family terribly! It is not a financial issue as we have always found work here and my OH has a pension. The problem here, is that it is very hard to sell houses at the moment. We have just decided to nearly halve the price of ours in the hope that this might work. It seems to be that those who don't want to return to the UK are having to, and those who want to go back are stuck in Spain!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> I feel really sorry for Jo as she doesn't want to return to the UK. I really want to return to the UK as I miss my family terribly! It is not a financial issue as we have always found work here and my OH has a pension. The problem here, is that it is very hard to sell houses at the moment. We have just decided to nearly halve the price of ours in the hope that this might work. It seems to be that those who don't want to return to the UK are having to, and those who want to go back are stuck in Spain!!!



Its crazy isnt it!!! I'm still hanging on here simply because OH cant get over to help pack and sort out when we can go, so I'm in limbo land!!! Again, for us its not a financial issue. Its a shame you and I cant do some kindo of a swap lol. Where is your house Cazzy, I suppose us renting it from you wouldnt help us would it??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its crazy isnt it!!! I'm still hanging on here simply because OH cant get over to help pack and sort out when we can go, so I'm in limbo land!!! Again, for us its not a financial issue. Its a shame you and I cant do some kindo of a swap lol. Where is your house Cazzy, I suppose us renting it from you wouldnt help us would it??!!
> 
> Jo xxx


We are about an hour Inland from Malaga in a great little village!! Everyone is so friendly and there are a few expats too, so you can have a good natter if you want one. We have just got the house as we like it, but miss the family too much. We will also take a big loss if we sell it, but I think happiness is more important.

Caz


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

*sold your house yet*

Hi Cazzy,dont want to be mercenary, but have you sold your house yet, , my wife and I are moving to spain in the near future, first we had planned to look around next april, but our home here in Queensland is as good as sold, could you please email us with details of your house maybe a few piccies, hoping you can oblige in your reply, john:wave:


----------



## mowo (Oct 20, 2008)

*lovely rural house if it helps....?*



Nignoy said:


> Hi Cazzy,dont want to be mercenary, but have you sold your house yet, , my wife and I are moving to spain in the near future, first we had planned to look around next april, but our home here in Queensland is as good as sold, could you please email us with details of your house maybe a few piccies, hoping you can oblige in your reply, john:wave:


If you're still looking for a solution we might be able to help as we've moth-balled our house and have returned to the UK already. The house could do with someone to look after it. It's about half an hour inland Costa Azahar, rural, large and comfortable with a lot of land.


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> I feel really sorry for Jo as she doesn't want to return to the UK. I really want to return to the UK as I miss my family terribly! It is not a financial issue as we have always found work here and my OH has a pension. The problem here, is that it is very hard to sell houses at the moment. We have just decided to nearly halve the price of ours in the hope that this might work. It seems to be that those who don't want to return to the UK are having to, and those who want to go back are stuck in Spain!!!


Aww hun, i feel for you. Most people return to England for jobs and financial reasons but you miss your family 

Good luck with the house sale, i really hope things work out for you love

Davey xx


----------



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its crazy isnt it!!! I'm still hanging on here simply because OH cant get over to help pack and sort out when we can go, so I'm in limbo land!!! Again, for us its not a financial issue. Its a shame you and I cant do some kindo of a swap lol. Where is your house Cazzy, I suppose us renting it from you wouldnt help us would it??!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,

I have not looked at the forum for 2-3 months and i rarely reply to threads but i have just read that you are returning to the UK. 

Why are you moving back? I know you will have said the reasons on a thread somewhere but i can't find it.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stepper19 said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> I have not looked at the forum for 2-3 months and i rarely reply to threads but i have just read that you are returning to the UK.
> 
> ...


no she isn't


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/353324-post86.html


----------



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> no she isn't
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/353324-post86.html


Oh right. I obviously read it wrong!! 

This is why i rarely post a reply!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stepper19 said:


> Oh right. I obviously read it wrong!!
> 
> This is why i rarely post a reply!!


no - you read it right



everything just changed halfway through the thread


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stepper19 said:


> Oh right. I obviously read it wrong!!
> 
> This is why i rarely post a reply!!


Are you talking about me and my amazing "U" turn?????? Dont worry about not be able to follow my "saga" I've had the same trouble and I'm living it!!!!!! So you feel free to keep replying LOL!

WE'RE STAYING THO!!!!! So far so good, I've started my job, which is wearing me out, I'm on my feet all day, very busy but loving it!!!And the kids are now back at school and happy!!! Just got to sort out a few logistics of picking up kids, getting to work etc - but at least we're still here and happy!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Are you talking about me and my amazing "U" turn?????? Dont worry about not be able to follow my "saga" I've had the same trouble and I'm living it!!!!!! So you feel free to keep replying LOL!
> 
> WE'RE STAYING THO!!!!! So far so good, I've started my job, which is wearing me out, I'm on my feet all day, very busy but loving it!!!And the kids are now back at school and happy!!! Just got to sort out a few logistics of picking up kids, getting to work etc - but at least we're still here and happy!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Why were you going to move back to the UK??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

read the whole thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/54570-going-back.html


----------

